# Gold Star Honeybees



## PyroBee (Dec 14, 2013)

Started the year with three packages. Then I decided I wanted more. Being late in the season, I knew it would be a little harder to find bees. After much searching and talking to a few suppliers with bees, I choose Gold Star in ME. I have to say so far communication has been great. They are suppose to ship Wednesday next week. I will update after I get bees, but if all goes they way it has been, I highly recommend them. 

Pyrobee


----------



## thebalvenie (Feb 25, 2013)

PyroBee said:


> Started the year with three packages. Then I decided I wanted more. Being late in the season, I knew it would be a little harder to find bees. After much searching and talking to a few suppliers with bees, I choose Gold Star in ME. I have to say so far communication has been great. They are suppose to ship Wednesday next week. I will update after I get bees, but if all goes they way it has been, I highly recommend them.
> 
> Pyrobee


gonna have to give my two cents and agree w/ ya!

love gold star as a company and to work with

bees are good too


----------

